# L’eroica 2019



## coondogger (Aug 3, 2018)

Just got back from the l’eroica gaiole. Eight thousand people riding vintage road bikes (‘87 is the cutoff) on steep gravel roads. The rest stops served wine.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

coondogger said:


> Just got back from the l’eroica gaiole. Eight thousand people riding vintage road bikes (‘87 is the cutoff) on steep gravel roads. The rest stops served wine.


Pics?


----------



## chad.trent (Apr 4, 2016)

velodog said:


> Pics?


https://eroica.cc/en/gaiole/gallery-eroica-gaiole

I've seen this event mentioned before. I'd love to try it some day.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I rode some of the route in September, it must have been something to do it with so many people.


----------

